

IronPython 2.6 Released - m0th87
http://ironpython.net/

======
iamelgringo
Anyone running Django on top of Iron Python? I'd be interested in hearing
about it.

~~~
akamaka
Second that, in fact I'd be interested in hearing from anyone who is using
this in production.

------
CWuestefeld
They've been making great progress with the language itself.

But I wish they'd do more for integrating it with the Visual Studio IDE. Since
its strength is the interop with the rest of the .Net CLR, being able to use
it within VS.Net would make it much easier to avail yourself of the rest of
.Net.

For example, I wish I could easily use it with Windows Forms. I know there's
not a visual designer targeting IronPython, but I'd be happy to use the
designer to target C# classes, and then just use IronPython for the rest of
the system, calling into the C# GUI.

------
RyanMcGreal
Gosh, I'd love to try IronPython in the browser, but Silverlight doesn't
support my operating system. :P

